# Hamburg PA. feb. show



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

what frog vendors are going.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

If you've never been there, the venue is:
Hamburg - Hamburg Reptile Show
And, the date is Saturday, 2/24.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I’ll be lurking around as usual.. curious to see what is brought? All this overtime money burning a hole in my pocket and such


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be there for this show, gotta pick up some stuff for my wife's tortoises. 

Seems like frog vendors are going by the wayside lately...


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

tim heath won't be there either will capt. ron.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

pa.walt said:


> tim heath won't be there either will capt. ron.


Tim Heath hasn't been at the Hamburg show for a few years now. I don't know why he is listed on their Vendor List - maybe the list is for present *AND* past vendors...

Tim is still doing the White Plains Show.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I’ll be vending. See www.frogsnthings.com for frogs and supplies available. See you Sat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

Im heading up for supplies and to pick up some frogs I ordered


----------



## Zillio (Aug 25, 2017)

Ill be there for th first time, grabbing some supplies I ordered as well. Hopefully a few vendors with frogs to see some others kinds up close.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

i'll be there, meeting bullseye frog supply to pick up some stuff. 1 of the 2 biopods i ordered 2 years ago finally arrived. cant wait to finally get this thing setup.


----------



## jg93 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey All -

Long drive up for me, should I try to order something for pick up or take my chances? Looking for Imitators or maybe Auratus. Thanks for any help.

Jeff


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

jg93 said:


> Hey All -
> 
> Looking for Imitators or maybe Auratus. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Jeff


Wow crowded!
If ya could make your way thru they had them an more Im glad that your tables dont move or I would have been lost
Seen alot of animals goin out the door and, got me some more frogs


----------



## Zillio (Aug 25, 2017)

crazy insane crowded, saw some amazing animals. Gonna need more tanks in the future.


----------

